# Aire 1-2 Hours South Calais/Eurotunnel?



## deckboy (Sep 14, 2011)

We're new to aires, but not to travelling having had a wee Eriba caravan till earlier this year.

Arriving Eurotunnel terminal Calais at 18:00 French time on a Tuesday evening (10th Sept).

Would like to get a bit south down the coast for first stop. Was hoping to make it to Le Treport (been there before and like the town), but looking for recommendations between terminal and Le Treport if time is short.

Do aires fill up by this sort of time at this time of year? If really stuck can always go back to municipal campsite in Le Treport, but want to "do" an aire if possible.

Travelling down through France, then northern Spain, Portugal, back into Spain, . . . . . ??


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Cite d'Europe is the obvious place but you want to do a few miles.
Although autoroute aires aren't a normal recommendation a number of us have used the autoroute aire at Baie de Somme as a first night stop.
We've overnighted there 3 or 4 times and never felt unsafe.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

2nded. Pick up some French shopping from Cite d'Europe Carrefour so you know where the stopover is then as advised 60 miles down the road to Baie de Somme. If going further ensure that you do not go through Rouen during the rush hour.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

autostratus said:


> Cite d'Europe is the obvious place but you want to do a few miles.
> Although autoroute aires aren't a normal recommendation a number of us have used the autoroute aire at Baie de Somme as a first night stop.
> We've overnighted there 3 or 4 times and never felt unsafe.


Baie de Somme is a favourite for us. It's on a short section of 'payage' autoroute, but well worth it for the quality and convenience of the stopover. About 60 miles south of Calais.

https://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=50.168157,1.757448&spn=0.007793,0.021136&t=h&z=16

Although there is a section dedicated for motorhomes, we think the the area for caravans is much more attractive and peaceful. Apparently, lots of other moterhomers think so too - usually no caravans, or just one or maybe two overnight, but half a dozen MHs. Plenty of room for everybody though.

We also think it feels perfectly safe. The police often check arouund in the evening.

Have a great trip whatever you decide.

Mike


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

for somebody who hasn't used an aire before, I would advise either the Calais aires, or Boulogne (on the cliffs overlooking the town - a bit slopey, but good for an overnight.), or on the other side of Boulogne, Equihen Plage

all in the MHf sites guide


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
Baie de somme is an autoroute aire which is fine for a stop for a drink, lunch etc but in my opinion you should not stop on these overnight. they can be frequented by vagabonds and rougues and there have been reports of people being robbed in the night which is why theres a police precence.

Aires that are in towns etc and spefically for camping cars to park overnight are completelly different and usually just as safe as a camp site but aires on motorways whether peage or not are a no no.

There are some nice MH aires before le treport along the coast. (D940) To many to list

Phill


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Aires south of calais*

Hi,
Head for le Crotoy. 60 miles south. On the edge of a Victorian seaside village. Quiet, peaceful and excellent views over the estuary.

Always use this aire as it is just an hour south of the tunnel.

Cheers..........Ned


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I agree with that, Le Crotoy. Have moules out on the quay.


----------



## deckboy (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Aires south of calais*



ned said:


> Hi,
> Head for le Crotoy. 60 miles south. On the edge of a Victorian seaside village. Quiet, peaceful and excellent views over the estuary.
> Always use this aire as it is just an hour south of the tunnel.
> Cheers..........Ned


  Thanks Ned
Already had a look and put it in Google maps - My Places.
I note there are a couple, which one would you recommend? The one at the waterfront looks ideal - _"Près de l'écluse, au bout de la jetée du port de plaisance"_


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, the waterfront one; a short walk / cycle to the main part of the village

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2891

when we were there last year they opened the sluice gates just outside the aire to release water into the estuary - spectacular sight!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Wissant half an hour. A free aire and old fashioned French seaside resort. Market weds I think

Dick


----------



## OllyHughes (May 19, 2009)

Wissant is handy, can be busy, no water available
Olly


----------



## deckboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Sounds like a good one for first timers, and I see there's a municipal campsite "just in case" :wink:

Do you think it will be very busy on a Tuesday night in September?


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Wissant is nice - they don't like MH in the village, but it is a short walk to the Aire. The market has some lovely food stalls - great big cakes, and we had a lovely cassoulet from there. The local ale - Deux Caps is really nice.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Agree market although not huge is good and you will be lucky Weds is market day. Guy there sells the best garlic sausage I've ever had. When you arrive park as far away from the bus spaces as you can. They start up from 6 and run their engines to warm up :wink: 

Dick


----------



## Finola (May 5, 2012)

Neufchâtel en brey has a good safe aire next to its campsite (Camping Saint-Claire) on Rue la grande flandre.

It's 12 euros but has free Electric, water, waste and wifi. It's lovely and peaceful and feels very safe.

It's a new aire run by the campsite owners and has nice level hard standing with grass alongside, more like a campsite pitch.

It's also within 1/4 mile of the l'Eclerc super market and fuel station, a lidle and McDonalds (useful if you get there late with youngsters).

It's 1.5 hours from Calais and .5 hours from Rouen. It's approx 1mile from the main auto route to the west coast so no real diversion.

We stopped there two weeks ago en route to La Rochelle.

Fully recommend if your trying to get south quickly as an alternative to meandering along the north coast.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

We use Wissant and Le Crotoy regularly. Le Crotoy is usually quieter in winter months.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We have enjoyed staying at this private aire at Tardinghen just past Wissant.

Ferme de l'Horloge

Services at the farm and a pleasant field for overnight parking a bit further along the lane and turn right at the crossroad.

Steve


----------

